# NKPS ..A hidden Treasure..Y Heulog...May 2013



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 30, 2013)

NKPS ..A hidden Treasure..Y Heulog...May 2013

Not alot to say about this little one really, apart from...so beautiful...tucked away and forgotten.... Hope you enjoy the photos all curtesy of PS ...I did the dizzy chicken bit and mine are some what appauling....hope you enjoy her as we did...
Huge thankyou to Lucky Pants for sharing her with us...and trusting in us with her....
































































































​


----------



## krela (Jul 30, 2013)

Just amazing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 30, 2013)

krela said:


> Just amazing.



Thankyou Ben


----------



## jjstenso (Jul 30, 2013)

I love the way you take everything out of the boxes and set up little scenes, so authentic.


----------



## Deranged09 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow! Abandoned since the end of the war then? Any history on the place?
Great shots!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent report, liking that


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 30, 2013)

jjstenso said:


> I love the way you take everything out of the boxes and set up little scenes, so authentic.



*Meh... *


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 30, 2013)

Deranged09 said:


> Wow! Abandoned since the end of the war then? Any history on the place?
> Great shots!



*Fraid not... Sorry*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 30, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Fraid not... Sorry*



I do!! mooch mooch manic mooch!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 31, 2013)

Lovely stuff guys


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 31, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Fraid not... Sorry*



So; the little things in the photographs that give a good indication as to which decade this building was abandoned are there purely by chance then? 

These images are probably the best interior shots I have seen on here - an object lesson on how to record an interior that is crying out to tell its story. Nicely framed and no 'over processing', with just enough objects in the frame to make the point. (Recorders of huge piles of garbage/rubbish should take note!) On a personal note I would have like some detailed exteriors, the outside of a building in many cases also says much about the late occupants.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 31, 2013)

Great shots PS! Love the way you manage to capture places like this.

NK, I bet your shots were still great... they normally are


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautifully documented, loving all the details!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice indeedy. The dark, atmospheric shots work a treat.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Very interesting entries in the diary,great report from you all.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wonderful location and shots!
Thanks..


----------



## davesmart (Jul 31, 2013)

Bloody makes me want to cry.
So much family and history decaying.

Wish i could trace the fam tree and read the support and sacrifice's that the family endured .


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow proper retro action going on there and fab detail shots too! Whats with the time travel of May lool?


----------



## peterc4 (Aug 1, 2013)

great stuff love the feather darts


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Aug 2, 2013)

lost for words, again


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 2, 2013)

awesome as al lways guys. top stuff


----------



## night crawler (Aug 2, 2013)

Stunning place but how old is that newspaper?


----------



## jjstenso (Aug 3, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Meh... *



Meh what? Do you put the stuff back after setting up your little scenes?


----------



## muppet (Aug 3, 2013)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2013)

Theres always one aint there shag der doo


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 4, 2013)

*You said it kid!!  *


----------



## AgentTintin (Aug 4, 2013)

Such a waste... Great report though


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 7, 2013)

jjstenso said:


> Meh what? Do you put the stuff back after setting up your little scenes?



oh yeah...just like you folded up neatly the dressin up stuff in the attic and popped it neatly back in its boxes


----------



## neill (Aug 7, 2013)

krela said:


> Just amazing.


 I just have to echo that - think it's amazing too.


----------



## mookster (Aug 7, 2013)

I would literally kill to see this place....amazing.


----------



## Quattre (Aug 9, 2013)

This really is beautifully done.


----------

